# maine craiglist listing... 7 y.o. beauty



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OH I hope someone here snaps her up or the rescue takes her.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

She is beautiful. 

But I don't understand how can someone give up a dog after 7 yrs just because the dog is done breeding?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, it is much more common than you would think.  My Heidi was a case like that.



gil1075 said:


> She is beautiful.
> 
> But I don't understand how can someone give up a dog after 7 yrs just because the dog is done breeding?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the website for Yankee GRR to the poster. Hope they contact the, "free to good home" too often turns out to be a bad home. She is a former breeding dog that they want to retire, someone would just take her and breed her again.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

gil1075 said:


> She is beautiful.
> 
> But I don't understand how can someone give up a dog after 7 yrs just because the dog is done breeding?


That's exactly what happened to my Tia, along with numerous others.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What a beautiful girl*

what a beautiful girl!
I hope someone that will really worship her and care for her the rest of her life applies to adopt her.


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got an email from the lister that she has been placed! I hope she has a great new life!


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just looked prior to reading k5family's message and the message from CL has been removed. YEAH! Hope it's a good placement.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

I am not surprised that this golden has been placed so fast. I have responded to several Craigslist Maine ads to rehome Goldens. Usually they find a new home fast. Most who replied say that they have received many responses to their ad.

Most of our shelters also have a waiting list for people who want to adopt Goldens. It's different here in Maine than it is in other parts of the country.

I am troubled that this owner would place this retired Golden via Craigslist for free. I do hope this girl is in a great home and she can enjoy the rest of her life. She has more than earned it.

-
Rachel


----------

